# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  يا خراشي ! إذن من هو "خراشي"

## دموع الغصون

*
هو أبو عبدالله محمد بن جمال الدين عبدالله بن على الخراشى، أول عالم تولى مشيخة الأزهر الشريف، سُمى بالخراشى نسبة إلى قريته التى وُلد بها (أبو خراش التابعة لمركز شبراخيت بمحافظة البحيرة عام 1601م).

تلقى العلم على يد نخبة من العلماء الأعلام ومنهم والده الذى غرس فيه حب العلم وأيضا الشيخ الأجهورى والشيخ ياسين الشامى وغيرهم، وتمتع الشيخ الخراشى بمنزلة عظيمة بين أهل العلم وذلك لحسن سيرته وتقواه رحمه الله، حيث كان متواضعا عفيفا واسع الخُلق كثير الأدب والحياء ،كريم النفس جميل المعاشرة حلو الكلام مهيب المنظر دائم الطهارة.

ذاع صيت الشيخ الخراشى وسمت مكانته بين العامة والخاصة، فكان الحكام يقبلون شفاعته وكان طلبة العلم يُقبلون على دروسه وكان العامة يفدون إليه لينهلوا من فيض علمه وكرمه.

ومن أقوال العلماء فيه:

قال عنه الجبرتى:هو الإمام العلامة والحَبر الفهامة، شيخ الإسلام والمسلمين ووارث علوم سيد المرسلين، وقال عنه المرادى فى سلك الدرر: الخراشى هو الإمام الفقيه، ذو العلوم والأخلاق المرضية المُتَفق على فضله، كما أن الشيخ الخراشى قد اشتُهر فى أقطار الأرض شرقا وغربا لاهتمامه بجميع القضايا المتعلقة بالأمة المحمدية ولحسن سيرته فى الداخل والخارج.

وللشيخ الخراشى مؤلفات عديدة منها: "رسالة فى البسملة" وهو شرح لهذه الآية الكريمة ـ الشرح الكبير على متن خليل، فى فقه المالكية ـ الشرح الصغير لمختصر خليل على متن خليل ـ الأنوار القدسية فى الفرائد الخراشية ـ منتهى الرغبة فى حل ألفاظ النخبة.

تولى الخراشى مشيخة الأزهر وعمره 80 عاما وظل شيخا للأزهر حتى توفاه الله عام 1690م.

ومن الطرائف المتعلقة بالشيخ الخراشى رحمه الله أن العامة فى مصر يرددون إلى الآن كلمة (يا خراشى)، وهذه الكلمة لها أصل متعلق بالشيخ فلقد قيلت فى زمنه رحمه الله، وأصل الكلمة يرجع إلى أن الشيخ كان ينصر المظلومين والضعفاء حتى ولو كان حق المظلوم عند أحد الأمراء أو الحكام، فلم يكن الشيخ يخشى فى الله لومة لائم، لذلك كانت كلمة يا خراشى هى نداء المظلومين، فإذا تعرض أحد الناس للظلم يصيح يا خراشى، وذلك حتى يصل للشيخ صوته وشكواه فيقوم الشيخ بنصرته.. رحم الله الشيخ الخراشى وجزاه عنا وعن المسلمين خيرا، فما أحوج الأمة كلها الآن بصفة عامة والأزهر بصفة خاصة لعالم جليل مثل الشيخ العالم الخراشى.



*

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يرحمه 

بالفعل معلومة رائعة 

دائما مانسمع هذه المقولة اونرددها ونحن نجهل اصل معناها 



مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معلومات رائعة دموع 
يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومة جديدة ومن الجيل ان نعرفها
يعني الكلمة طلعت مو من عبث*

----------


## &روان&

عنجد هي الكلمة دايما بسمعها 
بس عمري ما فكرت من وين هي او لشو بترمز
سبحان الله
يسلمو دموع

----------


## (dodo)

الله يرحمه ..
دائما هالكلمة بحكيها وبسمعها من حدا  غيري كمان 
بس هسا عرفت شو اصلها 
يسلمو دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
بالفعل حتى انا استغربت اصل المسمى والكلمة 
مشكورين على المرور الجميل 
كل الود 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
بالفعل حتى انا استغربت اصل المسمى والكلمة 
مشكورين على المرور الجميل 
كل الود 



*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

يا خرشي , عد لنا فنحن بحاجة لك في عصرنا الحاضر .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*جد معلومة غريبة وجميل انو نعرف معناها لانو كتير بنسمعها وولا مرة خطرلنا انو الها قصة وتفسير!!
يسلمو دموع الغصون على المعلومة المفيدة*

----------

